# Can I put epoxy over polyester resin



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been reading somewhat about polyester resin and epoxy resin. Can I coat my polyester resin with epoxy resin or is there issues there? Also, is there any filler/hardner I can coat over the epoxy afterwords that is very sandable and reasonnable price?

Mudd Minnow


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Epoxy over polyester is ok, as long as the polyester gets sanded first.
Anything epoxy is not going to be cheap.
Anything epoxy with a sandable filler is going to be even less cheap.

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=757


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info and web site. 
This puts up another question.
From what I've learned about polyester resin is that it is not water proof. So, I can build something out of polyester resin and cloth, sand it, and put a coat of epoxy over it (without cloth) and this will work....Wright? Would there be any structural issues like cracks or issues I would have? Or am I completely of my mark here.
P.S. Please be paitent, It's my first time.

Mudd Minnow


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

What you suggest is done all of the time. There are many large expensive boats out there that are plagues by osmotic blistering. The cure is a barrier coating of 20 mils or more epoxy. I have coated about a dozen small boats with epoxy graphite and another with "Gluvit"

http://www.marinetex.com/gluvit.html

I also have done several airboat hulls with a more specialized coating with high strength epoxy and graphite. I use Raka HP 900 with 631 (could be 531) hardener. Since an airboat moves quite fast and generates a lot of heat (epoxy doesn't like high temps) this epoxy is a little more cost, but holds up really well.

http://www.raka.com/

I would recommend reading about epoxy on these and any other sites to see what you need. If you are near Sebastian, Fl. Post back and I can add more if needed.

Frank_S


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Frank, I'm new at building a boat but I'm finding out a lot more than I ever new about the construction side. I live in Ocoee but I've been down to Sabastian several times. What do you mean 20 mil or more? Is it the thickness or several coatings? 

Mudd minnow


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Exactly as stated above.

You can coat your hull with epoxy by using an epoxy paint...chack out how cheap that stuff is.


----------

